# What are Female Autists common interests?



## b0x (Apr 23, 2022)

Do they have any stereotypical interests like male autists?


----------



## eDove (Apr 23, 2022)

I think they really get into Yaoi. Fluff Yaoi, to be specific. Fanfictions and Creepypastas are big ones too.


----------



## Vingle (Apr 23, 2022)

Feminine trains?


----------



## Skitarii (Apr 23, 2022)

This fat fuck


----------



## murph (Apr 23, 2022)

Whatever the anime is where sexless men have crushes on each other


----------



## SSJGPUAR (Apr 23, 2022)

Eminem


----------



## and 17 others (Apr 23, 2022)

My penis


----------



## Red Hood (Apr 23, 2022)

Kingdom Hearts


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Apr 23, 2022)

History/Geneaology (including royal family lineages), books, fandoms (or according to the book Fandom Families), anime, animals, languages/foreign accents, the arts, eating disorders such as binge eating/anorexia/bulimia, skin picking, social psychology, Disney, Mythologies/Folkore, cosplay, historical fiction, time travel
Collections of whatever and lining them up

Girls on the spectrum may feel more intensely connected to fictional or historical characters than to real people
Biographies (books, documentaries, films) are a favorite way to study people and from their relationships develop a larger personal emotional vocabulary and learn "how to be"
Sauce: _Autism in Heels _by Jennifer Cook O'Toole


----------



## The Cunting Death (Apr 23, 2022)

Same shit as regular autists.

t. I know a few of them personally


----------



## MediocreMilt (Apr 23, 2022)

Anime and overthinking their periods.


----------



## MrTroll (Apr 23, 2022)

Right-wing politics.


----------



## Skitarii (Apr 23, 2022)

Cheerlead-in-Chief said:


> eating disorders such as binge eating/anorexia/bulimia




Mfw autistic girls hyperfocus on food


----------



## Anal Eclipse (Apr 23, 2022)

Astrology signs, social media, starbucks, yoga pants.


----------



## Absolutego (Apr 23, 2022)

Frank D'arbo said:


> Same shit as regular autists.
> 
> t. I know a few of them personally


I will say the Squishmallow obsession seems to be unique among the female autismos. I've seen the plush obsession among the men, but not the "beanie babies for zoomers" fixation.


----------



## Testacles Maximus (Apr 23, 2022)

Legos and Sonic the Hedgehog?


----------



## The Cunting Death (Apr 23, 2022)

Absolutego said:


> I will say the Squishmallow obsession seems to be unique among the female autismos. I've seen the plush obsession among the men, but not the "beanie babies for zoomers" fixation.


I don't even know what a squishmallow is


----------



## Absolutego (Apr 23, 2022)

Frank D'arbo said:


> I don't even know what a squishmallow is


Imagine a Funko Pop crossed with a pillow-sized beanie baby and you basically have it. Maybe the one I know IRL is unique but she gushes about a whole network of facebook groups dedicated to tracking them down, so I assume it's a widespread thing among that demographic. She's straight up asked me to let her know if I see one of like 5 'mallows she's after in a Fred Meyer somewhere, and I've been too polite to tell her I can't be bothered.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Apr 23, 2022)

Absolutego said:


> Fred Meyer


which west coast state


----------



## murph (Apr 23, 2022)

They like to red rocket pit bulls


----------



## b0x (Apr 23, 2022)

Do they have any stereotypical interests like male autists?


----------



## Absolutego (Apr 23, 2022)

Frank D'arbo said:


> which west coast state


Unfortunately, Washington


----------



## The Cunting Death (Apr 23, 2022)

Absolutego said:


> Unfortunately, Washington


dont worry fren I'm in the same boat

also thank you for explaining what that shit was.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Apr 23, 2022)

I used to like magical girls and Hello Kitty a lot as a preteen. Are those still "cool"?


----------



## The Cunting Death (Apr 23, 2022)

From The Uncanny Valley said:


> I used to like magical girls and Hello Kitty a lot as a preteen. Are those still "cool"?


Former I've noticed still is, Latter I think still is


----------



## Frozen in time (Apr 23, 2022)

Fanfiction


----------



## Bland Crumbs (Apr 24, 2022)

Skitarii said:


> View attachment 3210892
> 
> This fat fuck


Modern Donkey Lips.


----------



## Lobotomite Hot Gaming (Apr 24, 2022)

fallout new vegas


----------



## Resunoit (Apr 24, 2022)

Making every character gay


----------



## Kenya Jones (Apr 24, 2022)

Not even a low-functioning autistic girl is going to willingly fuck you, b0x.


----------



## Cpl. Long Dong Silver (Apr 24, 2022)

Gonna have to tag in @snailslime  here? What is it for you? Other than fucking dogs


----------



## GigaOPC (Apr 24, 2022)

True Crime and books. But gay books like young adult fiction.


----------



## snailslime (Apr 24, 2022)

Cpl. Long Dong Silver said:


> Gonna have to tag in @snailslime  here? What is it for you? Other than fucking dogs


hurting your feefees


----------



## b0x (Apr 24, 2022)

From The Uncanny Valley said:


> I used to like magical girls and Hello Kitty a lot as a preteen. Are those still "cool"?













Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Apochrypha (Apr 24, 2022)

eDove said:


> I think they really get into Yaoi. Fluff Yaoi, to be specific. Fanfictions and Creepypastas are big ones too.


Creepypastas were my bread and butter as a kid lmao. I was in middle school when the Slenderman stabbing shit happened, that's around the time I decided it was time to leave it behind.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Apr 24, 2022)

The handful I’ve known have all been obsessed with anime and Pokémon games.


----------



## Retink (Apr 24, 2022)

The problem is that normies try to emulate autists these days so any thot can just reference pokemon. You have to really dig deep to see if she's truly a bearer of the 'tism or if she's just trying to steal your seed. Quite a conundrum really.


----------



## b0x (Apr 24, 2022)

Retink said:


> The problem is that normies try to emulate autists these days so any thot can just reference pokemon. You have to really dig deep to see if she's truly a bearer of the 'tism or if she's just trying to steal your seed. Quite a conundrum really.



Yeah I see adults walking around with Lego bags, Twitch thots constantly trying to reference videogames, even though inside they probably hate it.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Apr 24, 2022)

The autistic girl I know best is into humming repetitively while swinging her arms, and occasionally screeching loudly as she bangs her head against the wall for absolutely no discernable reason.

It's annoying at times, but my daughter is a great lay so I let it slide.


----------



## Snuckening (Apr 24, 2022)

Basically anything popular on Tumblr. That sites dedicated to female autists


----------



## Amphotericin B (Apr 24, 2022)

Animals and pets.

Normal women usually like animals but lady autists take it too far. I suspect lots of horse girls and some of the crazy animal rescue women are autists. Especially the type of “rescuers” that use it as an excuse to hoard animals. 

Women can present autism differently so it’s less obvious than male autism but I’ve noticed lots of women who deal with animals are socially off when it comes to humans.


----------



## b0x (Apr 23, 2022)

Do they have any stereotypical interests like male autists?


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Apr 24, 2022)

Skitarii said:


> View attachment 3210949
> 
> Mfw autistic girls hyperfocus on food


The author also struggled with bulimia in the book.
I should re-read it sometime.


----------



## glass_houses (Apr 24, 2022)

Going by my ASD formally-female Australian support groups, #1 is American social justice, and #2 is their brave, shiny unique transgender identity. At any point they'll sperg at length upon both. I don't think they even remember anymore what country they're in, and haven't for many years. They're all proudly 'queer' but have never and will never touch another female intimately in their life. The entire community is poisoned. Basically, assume a female autist under the age of 30 is living, breathing Tumblr personified, and chances are you'll be right.


----------



## Santa Fe Swag (Apr 24, 2022)

Horses. It's always been horses.


----------



## Crystal Coomer (Apr 24, 2022)

Autistic women are the ones who consume anything with mermaids and unicorns. Also things crossed with the aforementioned fantasy creatures, such as the Unikitty character from Lego Movie or whatever nonsense with a single horn in it's head.


----------



## Freshly Baked Socks (Apr 24, 2022)

Um, traditionally, I would say any and all "fiber arts". From crocheting to weaving, quilting, or even collage-crafted greeting cards. Through history, female autists have been taught to entertain and create - with little more than uniquely knotted string.


----------



## Flavius Claudius Julianus (Apr 24, 2022)

Cheerlead-in-Chief said:


> History/Geneaology (including royal family lineages), books, fandoms (or according to the book Fandom Families), anime, animals, languages/foreign accents, the arts, eating disorders such as binge eating/anorexia/bulimia, skin picking, social psychology, Disney, Mythologies/Folkore, cosplay, historical fiction, time travel
> Collections of whatever and lining them up
> 
> Girls on the spectrum may feel more intensely connected to fictional or historical characters than to real people
> ...


Dated a girl once who was on the spectrum. This is frighteningly accurate.


----------



## Shidoen (Apr 24, 2022)

Crystals for some reason, every autistic woman I met had a crystal collection.


----------



## Crystal Coomer (Apr 24, 2022)

Freshly Baked Socks said:


> Um, traditionally, I would say any and all "fiber arts". From crocheting to weaving, quilting, or even collage-crafted greeting cards. Through history, female autists have been taught to entertain and create - with little more than uniquely knotted string.


This is a good point, but women becoming associated with sewing and knitting is a post-industrial revolution trope. Prior to the industrial revolution, men would primarily sew as women assist by creating the materials required (like thread) or selling the final product in the shop. 

I would say autistic women excessively love stationary and scrapbooking. Stickers, planners, and organizing to such an extent that they even label translucent containers of obviously identifiable food items. This makes haul videos on Youtube very attractive to them.


----------



## Freshly Baked Socks (Apr 24, 2022)

Crystal Coomer said:


> women becoming associated with sewing and knitting is a post-industrial revolution trope.


In my locale, it is considered a pre-historic return-to-indigenous-culture trope, as the University cannot hold enough "traditional basket weaving" classes for all the students who want to learn how to make blankets or baskets like all females in their lineage have done - skipping one generation or two.



Spoiler: tribal weaving PL



In the local tribes culture, whenever a man chose weaving - it was also very clear that these were often "two-spirited" men, as Progressive culture likes to label faggots.


----------



## Pissmaster (Apr 24, 2022)

You looking to groom one, @b0x?


----------



## b0x (Apr 24, 2022)

Pissmaster said:


> You looking to groom one, @b0x?



God no, I'm too traumatized and drunk to interact with people anymore.  But it's fun to talk about.


----------



## BelUwUga (Apr 24, 2022)

Santa Fe Swag said:


> Horses. It's always been horses.


Humanity has been on the decline since we allowed women to ride in a style other than side-saddle and for a purpose other than transportation. While there is an _extremely high_ : ratio, I would liken it more to the correlation seen with furries and spergs. Imagine accepting the dogpill but it has a five-figure price tag and four-figure costs. Horse women are one of the few beings to genuinely terrify me. Some are, I assume, decent enough people. I've met tons and never come across them.


----------



## Retink (Apr 24, 2022)

b0x said:


> Yeah I see adults walking around with Lego bags, Twitch thots constantly trying to reference videogames, even though inside they probably hate it.


They spend all their time trying to look attractive and then they realize they'll never quite capture the hearts of the people without being truly autistic.


----------



## BibiLivesMatter (Apr 24, 2022)

I feel like being part of a community such as fanfic or OCs media for fictional character is a big hobby for female autists. They're more proactive in a fandom with making things relating to it as well.


----------



## Lawltism (Apr 24, 2022)

Images of swirly pastel objects with glitter on them.


----------



## emptyblu (Apr 24, 2022)

Yaoi


----------



## Crystal Coomer (Apr 25, 2022)

BelUwUga said:


> Humanity has been on the decline since we allowed women to ride in a style other than side-saddle and for a purpose other than transportation. While there is an _extremely high_ : ratio, I would liken it more to the correlation seen with furries and spergs. Imagine accepting the dogpill but it has a five-figure price tag and four-figure costs. Horse women are one of the few beings to genuinely terrify me. Some are, I assume, decent enough people. I've met tons and never come across them.


Riding horses requires physical and mental fortitude because horses are animals who can see bitch-borns from far away. As a result, women who professionally raise horses are based, True and Honest trad wives. 

Those who just oogle horses from afar and plaster horse imagery on various items are autistic.


----------



## BelUwUga (Apr 25, 2022)

Crystal Coomer said:


> As a result, women who professionally raise horses are based, True and Honest trad wives.


Raising horses is generally a liability, not an asset. If you eliminate the people that are little more than shit-shovellers with a barn and some land you're probably talking about a few thousand professional equestrians on the planet. That's probably where you're most likely to find a "normal" horse-person if you're going to find them at all. The vast, vast majority are breaking even at best to support their own hobby or they know they are throwing their husband/father's money away. They are the grown up girls who had Lisa Frank trapper keepers with the neon horses and shit. If we're being frank here you and I both know labeling them "wives" is unreasonably optimistic.


Crystal Coomer said:


> Riding horses requires physical and mental fortitude because horses are animals who can see bitch-borns from far away.


They're as flighty and stress-prone as sheep. Dumber than some of the more clever swine I've handled. They are dangerous like cattle while marginally more intelligent. I know plenty of folks with a room temperature IQ that can win that mental chess match every single time. If you're weak or overly emotional I can see where you might think they require exceptional physicality. For men working on farms it's no trouble at all usually. The closest thing you've had to a good take is identifying them as reactionary animals. If we could find a way to replicate the unrequited love horse-girls have for their stupid animals we could virtually eliminate SIDs and infanticide.

So what flavor Sped-equestrian are you? Bong, cowboy, or semen specialist?


----------



## Crystal Coomer (Apr 25, 2022)

BelUwUga said:


> [sperging]


You could have just said you've never been on a farm instead of this long autistic post.


----------



## BelUwUga (Apr 25, 2022)

Crystal Coomer said:


> You could have just said you've never been on a farm instead of this long autistic post.


Nice rebuttal, really showed me where what any of what I said was wrong. I actually spend my time on productive/useful farms.


----------



## b0x (Apr 23, 2022)

Do they have any stereotypical interests like male autists?


----------



## deerPropaganda (Jun 2, 2022)

probably shit like animal crossing, Disney and stuffed animals


----------



## Blobby's Murder Knife (Jun 2, 2022)

BelUwUga said:


> Raising horses is generally a liability, not an asset. If you eliminate the people that are little more than shit-shovellers with a barn and some land you're probably talking about a few thousand professional equestrians on the planet. That's probably where you're most likely to find a "normal" horse-person if you're going to find them at all. The vast, vast majority are breaking even at best to support their own hobby or they know they are throwing their husband/father's money away. They are the grown up girls who had Lisa Frank trapper keepers with the neon horses and shit. If we're being frank here you and I both know labeling them "wives" is unreasonably optimistic.
> 
> They're as flighty and stress-prone as sheep. Dumber than some of the more clever swine I've handled. They are dangerous like cattle while marginally more intelligent. I know plenty of folks with a room temperature IQ that can win that mental chess match every single time. If you're weak or overly emotional I can see where you might think they require exceptional physicality. For men working on farms it's no trouble at all usually. The closest thing you've had to a good take is identifying them as reactionary animals. If we could find a way to replicate the unrequited love horse-girls have for their stupid animals we could virtually eliminate SIDs and infanticide.
> 
> So what flavor Sped-equestrian are you? Bong, cowboy, or semen specialist?


I dunno, horses are smart in their own ways. I have ridden ones that were completely lazy fucks and even when whipped and spur kicked would hardly be assed to trot and I have been on some that did actually sort to have their own sort of pride in their work and responded without a lot of force. I have been on horses that bolted over nothing I ever could figure out (terrifying every fucking time) and some who altered me to a true danger before I ever saw or heard it. It is sort of like riding an oversized dog. Some dogs are smarter than others, more loyal than others, more friendly than others. But I would put a horse in the same intelligence range as a dog as yes, they have to learn how to recognize a very limited human vocabulary, can be taught to do all kinds of work,  and do live about 30 years so they can learn some shit over time. Cows are mostly retarded because unless we were keeping them for oxen, there was no reason to breed for any intelligence. Same with sheep and goats and chickens, but all have their own individual personalities and some can surprise you from time to time. 

I don't own a horse or lease one. I just like riding them borrowed on occasion from friends or family or taking riding lessons. But owning one, oof, no. Not unless we were going 150 years in the past as a society.


----------



## BelUwUga (Jun 2, 2022)

Oppressed By Corn Flakes said:


> I dunno, horses are smart in their own ways. I have ridden ones that were completely lazy fucks and even when whipped and spur kicked would hardly be assed to trot and I have been on some that did actually sort to have their own sort of pride in their work and responded without a lot of force. I have been on horses that bolted over nothing I ever could figure out (terrifying every fucking time) and some who altered me to a true danger before I ever saw or heard it. It is sort of like riding an oversized dog. Some dogs are smarter than others, more loyal than others, more friendly than others. But I would put a horse in the same intelligence range as a dog as yes, they have to learn how to recognize a very limited human vocabulary, can be taught to do all kinds of work,  and do live about 30 years so they can learn some shit over time. Cows are mostly retarded because unless we were keeping them for oxen, there was no reason to breed for any intelligence. Same with sheep and goats and chickens, but all have their own individual personalities and some can surprise you from time to time.
> 
> I don't own a horse or lease one. I just like riding them borrowed on occasion from friends or family or taking riding lessons. But owning one, oof, no. Not unless we were going 150 years in the past as a society.


I might've been a bit unfair to good horses in my description. As toxic as that was it barely illuminates a sliver of the loathing I have for horse people. I get people like you, and want to make it clear you are not a horse-person. Referring to those into breeding as "semen specialist" was a not-so-veiled jab at the lengths some are more than happy to go to. I don't care how much you love the horse, or how necessary it is, you shouldn't be happy about having to jack it off. I've had horse girls _laugh at me_ for vocalizing that opinion when they were joking about "taking care of" their intact horses when they get too pent up. It's fucking weird.


----------



## Blobby's Murder Knife (Jun 2, 2022)

BelUwUga said:


> I might've been a bit unfair to good horses in my description. As toxic as that was it barely illuminates a sliver of the loathing I have for horse people. I get people like you, and want to make it clear you are not a horse-person. Referring to those into breeding as "semen specialist" was a not-so-veiled jab at the lengths some are more than happy to go to. I don't care how much you love the horse, or how necessary it is, you shouldn't be happy about having to jack it off. I've had horse girls _laugh at me_ for vocalizing that opinion when they were joking about "taking care of" their intact horses when they get too pent up. It's fucking weird.


Um yeah...if it is a gelding, you do have to clean out its dickcheese from time to time because it never has a chance or want to clean it himself. As for a stallion, there is no reason to keep stallions other than breeding and there is no reason to have to jack him off either. He either gets that in the artificial mare or the real one. I have never heard of having to jack them off to relieve pressure. It reminds me of that father that was proud of jacking off his adult retard son to relive his pressure. It is fucked up.


----------



## BelUwUga (Jun 2, 2022)

Oppressed By Corn Flakes said:


> Um yeah...if it is a gelding, you do have to clean out its dickcheese from time to time because it never has a chance or want to clean it himself. As for a stallion, there is no reason to keep stallions other than breeding and there is no reason to have to jack him off either. He either gets that in the artificial mare or the real one. I have never heard of having to jack them off to relieve pressure. It reminds me of that father that was proud of jacking off his adult retard son to relive his pressure. It is fucked up.


There's a lot of breeding operations* around me that will allow barn fees to be paid in work. There's also lots of vets hiring techs and future-vets will undercut competitive wages because of how good the right name on their CV will look. I thankfully was not subjected to learning the details or the frequency. Believe it or not that was a small part of that doozy of a day's insanity. You ever have an octogenarian, who looks as brown and as wrinkled as the oldest saddlebag, shamelessly proposition and grope you?
*Like, Prince Shish-Kebab of Dunecunia will fly his special "stable"-plane into the local auctions and drop six figures each on a dozen, and that's not even newsworthy


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Jun 2, 2022)

relatively old and obscure game IPs with males in them


----------



## Johnny Treason (Jun 2, 2022)

The movies of Tim Burton, especially Beetlejuice and the Nightmare before Christmas.


----------



## Mr. Bung (Jun 2, 2022)

They are all horny for anime lady-boys with chiseled abs and long hair.


----------

